

Ask HN: Which view is most popular: list view, column view, or cover flow view? - agodoy

I'm interested in knowing/understanding which type of folder view is the most popular. Based on what MacOS provides: List view, column view and cover flow view (also has a list view).
======
Dissori
List view for me, it provides the most useful information in a compact size.

------
jmulder
List view. Keeps my horizontal eye movement to a minimum.

